# Making dowels on a lathe



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey folks, I just uploaded a video on youtube on making accurate dowels 24" long in under 15-20 seconds, once the blank is mounted into the chuck. Watch until at least 21+ minutes to watch me get beat by the ugly stick.






......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It got you pretty good at the end. Quick way to make dowels just gotta remember to shut the lathe down before letting go.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the video Jerry. I'm glad you didn't get hurt and you actually made me laugh out loud because after you got smacked, your language was exactly, and I mean EXACTLY like what I would say when I get smacked. LOL


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jerry sorry to see you beat with an ugly stick, besides that great video.

http://www.veritastools.com/Content/Assets/ProductInfo/EN/05J6001AI%20-2.pdf


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmmmm, I'm wondering how my term "ugly stick" managed to become a link. It takes you to a site that sell mugs with a cross on it. In my opinion is the site is ugly. How can something like that be prevented in the future.

As far as getting beat by the stick, after that turning session was over, I started using my quill as the support for whipping dowels. After the dowel is about 1-2" long, I move up the tailstock, and the dowel is captured….....

Thanks for the link, Bill. Yours is on topic. Did you really mean it was a great video?

Rob, I know you didn't make 4th and 5th words in the first sentence a link, but on my computer, they are blue, and when I clicked on it, it was some guy doing something that seems to be a national horror to some people like politicians, young people and idiots. The link has to do with guns and shooting, I guess as I didn't fully explore the site.

Yep, when I get a surprise like the whupping I got, colorful language is dominant for a second or so.

EDIT:, I just posted this comment, but now, the links I questioned are gone. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I always wondered what it meant when they would say she looks like she got beat with an ugly stick.
Now I know, thanks.
Interesting.
Looks like your having way too much fun….cool


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Jerry, those links only show up when you are logged out.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jerry would I lie to you? You modified a piece of gear to work for you that works great. Sure beats using a hand or electric drill.


----------

